# Meme Thread



## MisterMills357

*Meme & Quotes Thread*


----------



## MisterMills357

George Orwell
The past was erased, the erasure was forgotten, the lie became the truth.


----------



## MisterMills357

Prick Bastard.


----------



## MisterMills357

View attachment 110655

Prick bastard.







They should have eaten him, at a big BBQ.


----------



## MisterMills357

Give me four years to teach the children and the seed I have sown will never be uprooted."
Lenin

VI Lenin


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 110659


An oldie, but a goodie.


----------



## Denton




----------



## stevekozak

..........


----------



## Denton




----------



## stevekozak

........


----------



## MisterMills357

Yeah, that would be awful.


----------



## Denton




----------



## MisterMills357

https://cdn.quotesgram.com/small/44/71/941503068-Crazy_Joe_Biden.jpg


----------



## NMPRN




----------



## MisterMills357

NMPRN said:


> View attachment 110751










I see nothing, I hear nothing, I know nothing.


----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## MisterMills357

You tell em Joe.


----------



## Robie




----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## Chipper

Could swap just about any liberals name.


----------



## CapitalKane49p

MisterMills357 said:


> View attachment 110757


What no coleslaw?

Godspeed


----------



## Back Pack Hack

CapitalKane49p said:


> What no coleslaw?
> 
> Godspeed


----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## Steve40th

Since Joe said Kamala, excuse me Blacks have no food, please send her a tax deductible Subway gift card..


----------



## KUSA




----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## MisterMills357

IMHO, Antifa is capable of doing that, to you and me.


----------



## Robie

"This site can't be reached"


----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## Tanya49!

Thought this was funny but probably some truth to it.


----------



## A Watchman




----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


>


That is funny, I love it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

MisterMills357 said:


> That is funny, I love it.


I need to start carrying an old pair of shoes and a rattle-can of black paint to work. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## Tanya49!

Guess who?


----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## MisterMills357

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/588775351281394752/


----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## NMPRN

I have no idea what this means but it cracks me up. ...and it sort of shows how I've felt since the election :vs_mad:


----------



## Robie




----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## Chipper

Message.


----------



## MisterMills357

Confucius must have been a big fan of Hallmark cards.:vs_moon:

He must have stayed up at night, pondering the dark.

Did he father the proverb, "Wherever you go, there you are?"

Hallmark is missing out, and they should read Analects.Loads of good stuff in there.:vs_blush:


----------



## MisterMills357

Here is a dose of nature for ya, be advised, take your .45 with you when you go on nature hikes.


----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## MisterMills357

I wish that I had one just like her, life would be blast. That NASA suit is a great way to make fun of COVIS.
And she is waving the American flag!

https://vosizneias.com/2020/06/28/world-hits-coronavirus-milestones-amid-fears-worse-to-come/


----------



## NewRiverGeorge




----------



## MisterMills357

One of the best authors that I have read. One day I hope to finish his book, Gulag Archipelago .


----------



## stevekozak

MisterMills357 said:


> View attachment 111107
> 
> One of the best authors that I have read. One day I hope to finish his book, Gulag Archipelago .


I read One Day in the Life of Ivan Denisovich many year ago. I need to go back and reread it. It was really eye-opening.


----------



## Robie




----------



## MisterMills357

stevekozak said:


> I read One Day in the Life of Ivan Denisovich many year ago. I need to go back and reread it. It was really eye-opening.


I have read part of it, the early section, where the men were sent to build. And the concrete was frozen, or dried up.

There was captain who was incarcerated, and he told one of the guards, that he was not a good communist .

That captain seemed dense and he should have renounced Communism. Not how to be better one. Do you recall that character?

Reading what I have about Communism has given me a seething hatred for it. And I have the same view of the Confederacy. They were a bunch of bungling morons, and General Lee was a clown, in my view.

The very people that he had contempt for, the blacks; flowed into the Union Army, and fought like tigers and they were replaceable. Lee's army was chewed to pieces by Grant, who had plenty of replacements. Some who were black.

Don't get me started about supplies, and natural resources. The North had them, and the South didn't.

That was cathartic, and go America.:!::!:


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## stevekozak

MisterMills357 said:


> I have read part of it, the early section, where the men were sent to build. And the concrete was frozen, or dried up.
> 
> There was captain who was incarcerated, and he told one of the guards, that he was not a good communist .
> 
> That captain seemed dense and he should have renounced Communism. Not how to be better one. Do you recall that character?
> 
> Reading what I have about Communism has given me a seething hatred for it. And I have the same view of the Confederacy. They were a bunch of bungling morons, and General Lee was a clown, in my view.
> 
> The very people that he had contempt for, the blacks; flowed into the Union Army, and fought like tigers and they were replaceable. Lee's army was chewed to pieces by Grant, who had plenty of replacements. Some who were black.
> 
> Don't get me started about supplies, and natural resources. The North had them, and the South didn't.
> 
> That was cathartic, and go America.:!::!:


You lost me on that one. If you think Robert E. Lee was clown who hated black people, you might want to do the weeist bit more research.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge




----------



## SOCOM42

MisterMills357 said:


> View attachment 111075
> 
> 
> Here is a dose of nature for ya, be advised, take your .45 with you when you go on nature hikes.


Had to shoot one 20 feet from my door one morning @ 6:45 AM, went to open the shop and there it was.

I used a S&W mod. 66 on it, was what I was carrying, loaded with black talon, made a mess, used a shovel to pick up the parts..

Called fish and game, they did not want it, they said at the time they were swamped with dead *****.

I always have a gun on when outside the house, I am in the woods all the time, I live in it.


----------



## MisterMills357

SOCOM42 said:


> Had to shoot one 20 feet from my door one morning @ 6:45 AM, went to open the shop and there it was.
> 
> I used a S&W mod. 66 on it, was what I was carrying, loaded with black talon, made a mess, used a shovel to pick up the parts..
> 
> Called fish and game, they did not want it, they said at the time they were swamped with dead *****.
> 
> I always have a gun on when outside the house, I am in the woods all the time, I live in it.


A raccoon is a dangerous animal , and I have 2 guns that can make a mess out of one. (Or a whole pack of them.)

As a note:
I was looking at the Ruger LCR .357, and I like it. If I get it, it will be my last gun, so I want a good one.
After all my handle has 357 in it.


----------



## SOCOM42

MisterMills357 said:


> A raccoon is a dangerous animal , and I have 2 guns that can make a mess out of one. (Or a whole pack of them.)
> 
> As a note:
> I was looking at the Ruger LCR .357, and I like it. If I get it, it will be my last gun, so I want a good one.
> After all my handle has 357 in it.


Ruger is a rugged gun.

I have 2 Smiths in 357, one in 41 Mag and another in 44 Mag., 100% reliable.

When I pulled all the ammo off the counter, there were several thousand rounds of different 357 types.

Have a couple Rugers also but not big bores.


----------



## dwight55

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 110775


No cole slaw . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Back Pack Hack

dwight55 said:


> No cole slaw . . .
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


Forgive us.... we're amateurs.


----------



## Robie

For our buddy....


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 111143


The foreseeable ......

I think I can, I think I can.......Whoa.....aaahhhhh.....plop.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## NewRiverGeorge




----------



## Robie




----------



## Robie




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## NMPRN




----------



## 2020 Convert




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## MisterMills357

NMPRN said:


> View attachment 111181





2020 Convert said:


> View attachment 111187


Well, if the FBI is monitoring this forum, they will come and get us all.:devil:


----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 111189


Somehow, I don't think that is what they meant. And that might get you a trip to a room with rubber walls.


----------



## MisterMills357

*The Origin Of Liberals And Democrats And Communists.*









One day a space ship landed and it was full of seed pod aliens, and they got right to work. The seed pod aliens began to have little pods, and before you know, it 1/2 of America were seed pod fake people. And they are called Democrat-Socialist-Communist. They tried and tried turn everyone into seed pod people, but it didn't work on the other one half.

So today half the people are killer plants, and the other half are real people. And that is how I explain America to myself.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

MisterMills357 said:


> Somehow, I don't think that is what they meant. And that might get you a trip to a room with rubber walls.


I tried to make my OWN room with rubber walls. Jez sayin'.


----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> I tried to make my OWN room with rubber walls. Jez sayin'.


Were you bouncing off of the walls in it?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

MisterMills357 said:


> Were you bouncing off of the walls in it?


I tried to, but those nice young men in their clean, white coats came and took me away. Ha ha, ho ho, hee hee.


----------



## Steve40th

Kinda one in the same.


----------



## MisterMills357

Hold him up girls, and then you can be the queens of the realm. Make everyone think that he is alive, when his is dead in the head.


----------



## Hipste129

:vs_laugh:
I'm laughing the whole day


----------



## Robie

Not a meme, but....


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## MisterMills357

Hipste129 said:


> :vs_laugh:
> I'm laughing the whole day
> View attachment 111211


Good God, who would let their kid get that fat? He must live at Kentucky Fried Chicken, on Mon, Wed & Fri : and at Pizza Hut on Tues, Thur & Sat.


----------



## MisterMills357

Robie said:


> Not a meme, but....


All doors need to swing both ways....:armata_PDT_27:...:armata_PDT_27:


----------



## MisterMills357

She wears a mask that says Trump Won, she is in Congress, and she wears the mask there. And she wears another one that says Censored.


----------



## Steve40th

MisterMills357 said:


> View attachment 111231
> 
> She wears a mask that says Trump Won, she is in Congress, and she wears the mask there. And she wears another one that says Censored.


I hope Pelosi and others stroke out when they see her. They are stressed about her...


----------



## Annie

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 111217


That's great! Thanks.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## NMPRN

MisterMills357 said:


> View attachment 111231
> 
> She wears a mask that says Trump Won, she is in Congress, and she wears the mask there. And she wears another one that says Censored.


Nancy may be right... The pistol brace is touching her shoulder which clearly proves she's a domestic terrorist. She also has a deadly black barrel shroud and a 556 bullet capacity magazine clip.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

NMPRN said:


> Nancy may be right... The pistol brace is touching her shoulder which clearly proves she's a domestic terrorist. She also has a deadly black barrel shroud and a 556 bullet capacity magazine clip.


Collapsing stock. Angled foregrip. Red dot sight. High-cap mag. Silencer. Shoulder-thing that 'goes up'. Full semi-automatic. No tool-required mag release. Yep, time to red-flag her, have SWAT show up at her house at 3AM, and lock her up for life before she goes out and kills 100 million people a day.


----------



## NMPRN




----------



## stevekozak

NMPRN said:


> View attachment 111237


It would probably need to be a hole about that size to put down the hippopotamus behind that sign.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

NMPRN said:


> View attachment 111237


----------



## MisterMills357

NMPRN said:


> View attachment 111237


That is the diameter of a 105 mm shell, I am aghast that she is so stupid. She is dangerously ignorant, and there are a lot of people like that.


----------



## NMPRN

...maybe I've just been buying the wrong ammo all these years



MisterMills357 said:


> ... She is dangerously ignorant


Yet people like that are the ones writing new gun laws...


----------



## MisterMills357

NMPRN said:


> ...maybe I've just been buying the wrong ammo all these years
> 
> Yet people like that are the ones writing new gun laws...


Yeah, it's looking bad and it's getting worse.


----------



## Chipper

How true..


----------



## MisterMills357

Chipper said:


> How true..


Eat soap? What? The rest of it is easy to understand.


----------



## SOCOM42

MisterMills357 said:


> Eat soap? What? The rest of it is easy to understand.


Tide pods, the assholes eat them!


----------



## MisterMills357

SOCOM42 said:


> Tide pods, the assholes eat them!


Oh! Tide Pods! Ok, that makes sense.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 111243


I love cats like that, they are so cool.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

MisterMills357 said:


> I love cats like that, they are so cool.


What about dogs?


----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> What about dogs?
> 
> View attachment 111245


I would pull my Doberman up into my lap, and tell what a good dog she was. She ate it up.


----------



## Robie

MisterMills357 said:


> I would pull my Doberman up into my lap, and tell what a good dog she was. She ate it up.


Yeah, i don't think size matters. The affection sure does though.


----------



## MisterMills357

Robie said:


> Yeah, i don't think size matters. The affection sure does though.


The size of the dog does not matter. And if you have a cat, pick them up and cuddle them.
They will love you like you were God.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

MisterMills357 said:


> I would pull my Doberman up into my lap, and tell what a good dog she was. She ate it up.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

MisterMills357 said:


> The size of the dog does not matter. And if you have a cat, pick them up and cuddle them, and give them Eskimo kisses.
> They will love you like you were God.


----------



## bigwheel




----------



## Back Pack Hack

bigwheel said:


> View attachment 111251


That's true. If there's one cop car behind you, you'll get a warning or a ticket. Two cop cars, you're out of the vehicle, cuffed and detained. Three cop cars.... you're going to jail.


----------



## bigwheel

We used to have a bad old town tough in Whiskeyta Falls which took a minimum of 9 cops to bring to heel. Old tall skinny knuckle dragger..


----------



## MisterMills357

NMPRN said:


> ...maybe I've just been buying the wrong ammo all these years
> Yet people like that are the ones writing new gun laws...


You need to go to WalMart and get some cannon shells; just tell that want a box of 105 mm, they'll know what you mean.:devil:


----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


>


Bad dog, bad, bad dog....that is gonna cost you your drivers license....but you get to keep your dog tags.


----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## stevekozak

..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

stevekozak said:


> ..........


I've tried that, but I just can't get my head that far up.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Annie




----------



## Annie




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## MisterMills357

Looks like Santa had too much Christmas spirit.


----------



## MisterMills357

Santa was with her, checking off his Naughty list.


----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## MisterMills357

She picked the right one. There is frog with crown bathroom , and a frog prince.
She could have kissed her prince, but she was about to bust.


----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## MisterMills357

If you want it done right, do it yourself. Has that spouse of yours worn out their welcome ? Well, put em through a meat grinder!


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Steve40th




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Tanya49!

Future leaders!


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Chipper

Biden supporters beach party.


----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## MisterMills357

View attachment 111411


----------



## Back Pack Hack

MisterMills357 said:


> View attachment 111411


Most of your stuff is not showing up. :sad2:


----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> Most of your stuff is not showing up. :sad2:


OK. I may have picked images with some sort of poison pill.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

MisterMills357 said:


> OK. I may have picked images with some sort of poison pill.


It's a glitch in the forum software.


----------



## inceptor

Back Pack Hack said:


> Most of your stuff is not showing up. :sad2:


All showed up for me except post #160


----------



## Robie

inceptor said:


> All showed up for me except post #160


Ditto


----------



## MisterMills357

inceptor said:


> All showed up for me except post #160





Robie said:


> Ditto


It seems like they come and go.


----------



## MisterMills357

He looks like a Pizza Hut fan.









Chairborne! All the Way!


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Steve40th




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## stevekozak

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 111449


What's sad is that there is probably less than $500 on the left. The Ruble is doing horrible against the dollar.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## NMPRN

I looked for one of those hoses at Home Depot ...but I didn't see any :vs_lol:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

NMPRN said:


> I looked for one of those hoses at Home Depot ...but I didn't see any :vs_lol:


Wait 'till spring.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 111485


Funny, but living out of a small RV , or tow camper is far removed from being homeless. Over at KOA in Bay Pines, it is right on a bay.
And it has cabins to rent, or you can bring you RV, and get a slot. Everytime that I go by the place, I am envious of the campers..


----------



## MisterMills357

View attachment 111491


----------



## MisterMills357

View attachment 111493


----------



## MisterMills357

Some guy has zip tied a cart to a car, because it is straddling 2 parking spots. I guess that might make it hard to remove the cart for most people

I carry a knife myself.

<<<Hmmmmm.....I am having trouble posting, this is just a guess, but is admin futzing with the software . You know getting ready for the change over?>>>


----------



## Back Pack Hack

MisterMills357 said:


> ......... I am envious of the campers..


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Try going to *Go Advanced*, and uploading using the Paperclip icon.


----------



## inceptor

MisterMills357 said:


> <<<Hmmmmm.....I am having trouble posting, this is just a guess, but is admin futzing with the software . You know getting ready for the change over?>>>


I doubt it. This software is old and out of date.


----------



## MisterMills357

inceptor said:


> I doubt it. This software is old and out of date.


OK, it just the old crap conking out.


----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> Try going to *Go Advanced*, and uploading using the Paperclip icon.


I have never tried it and I have been here over 5 years. I guess I am like the forum software, I am old and out of date, and I don't work very well.


----------



## inceptor

MisterMills357 said:


> I have never tried it and I have been here over 5 years. I guess I am like the forum software,* I am old and out of date, and I don't work very well.*


Join the club. Like I said earlier, gettin old ain't for sissies.


----------



## MisterMills357

inceptor said:


> Join the club. Like I said earlier, gettin old ain't for sissies.


I made up my mind a long time ago to stick it out, and now I am going through episodes that are putting me to the test. And no it isn't for sissies. It has been very humbling.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Chipper

Fact checked..


----------



## KUSA




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## MisterMills357

It was too good to pass up.


----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## Back Pack Hack

_No f-bombs, even in pics. - Kauboy_


----------



## KUSA




----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## stevekozak

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 111673


This one made my day!!! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Robie




----------



## Robie




----------



## Robie




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## RedLion

This says it all.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## MisterMills357

Amen.


----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 111783


That is some hard corps commentary, and it is true.


----------



## Annie




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 112650


Socialists love Muslim culture, so send them to Somalia, and let them find their way out. The whiter they are, the better.


----------



## MisterMills357

The Marine Corps, they are almost as tough as the Airborne Corps. And they have pretty uniforms too.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Sasquatch

.....









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## MisterMills357

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/707487422702538112/


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## MisterMills357

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/412994228318679711/


----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 112758


I cracked up, when I saw that.


----------



## MisterMills357

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/506092076861428207/


----------



## MisterMills357

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/27866091416759902/


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## MisterMills357

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/280982464221949384/


----------



## MisterMills357

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/612348880582121644/


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Tanya49!




----------



## MisterMills357

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-gCmDVJSdi3A/VxdKr7PYIGI/AAAAAAAA08M/PAhbQuJZxYYLeabgMub-qwBh6bCskdO0wCKgB/s1600/patrick%2Breed%2Bfunny.jpg


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Tanya49!




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## MisterMills357

https://i.imgflip.com/388s2y.jpg


----------



## 2020 Convert




----------



## User Name

1.6US $ 30% OFF|Warnung Zeichen Bestickt Patch Tuch Stoff Haken Schleife Emblem DIY Patches für Kleidung Zubehör Rucksack Armband Tactical Abzeichen|Aufnäher| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




de.aliexpress.com













I found that funny.


----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## MisterMills357

https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/O-UAAOSwY35gHB7Q/s-l400.jpg



I couldn’t get the image to load for some reason.



https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/O-UAAOSwY35gHB7Q/s-l400.jpg



OK,yeah that’s [email protected]#-&*_)((‘jllkngfskj###@#-&_())((!!!!!]]]....

GD it!


----------



## NMPRN




----------



## MisterMills357

NMPRN said:


> View attachment 112817


Where do you find those memes? That’s funny.


----------



## MisterMills357

:)


A Left Exit 12 Off Ramp meme. Caption your own images or memes with our Meme Generator.




imgflip.com





OK, I went to image flip and signed up.


----------



## MisterMills357

https://i.imgflip.com/524w0n.jpg


That worked like a charm. Where is my meme, you idiot box?


----------



## NKAWTG




----------



## NKAWTG




----------



## NKAWTG




----------



## NMPRN

...I laughed so hard I think I pee'd a little


----------



## Tanya49!




----------



## MisterMills357

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/c7/49/00/c74900a7acf60fd0f93d4550b0ce8da1.jpg



GD it! Some rat bastard site called Meme Generator, ain’t gritting it done.


----------



## Robie




----------



## MisterMills357

__
https://gunsandgunsaccessories.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F646127905401880576


----------



## MisterMills357




----------



## NMPRN




----------



## MisterMills357

https://media.townhall.com/Townhall/Car/b/afb032221dAPR20210322054511.jpg


----------



## Back Pack Hack

MisterMills357 said:


> https://media.townhall.com/Townhall/Car/b/afb032221dAPR20210322054511.jpg


----------



## NKAWTG




----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


>


Thanks, I couldn’t get the image to post for some reason. I must have had an episode or something.


----------



## MisterMills357

Distracted Boyfriend


A Distracted Boyfriend meme. Caption your own images or memes with our Meme Generator.




t.co


----------



## NKAWTG




----------



## Any Beastie




----------



## Any Beastie




----------



## Any Beastie




----------



## Any Beastie




----------



## Any Beastie




----------



## Any Beastie

Sorry to spam but this guy does great meme compilations my son loves:


----------



## 2020 Convert




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Kauboy




----------



## MisterMills357

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/853361829393654299/


----------



## Any Beastie




----------



## Any Beastie

Cracking me up:


----------



## Megamom134

I like this one


----------



## Megamom134




----------



## MisterMills357

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/784118985102736147/


----------



## MisterMills357

Sasquatch said:


> .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


And let us not forget that the Devil is the prince of liars, and the The Lord of the Flies.


----------



## Tanya49!




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Any Beastie

Some of these memes are too truthful about sad things that I feel bad "liking" them....😂


----------



## Any Beastie




----------



## Any Beastie




----------



## Megamom134




----------



## Megamom134




----------



## MisterMills357

Any Beastie said:


> Some of these memes are too truthful about sad things that I feel bad "liking" them....😂


It’s never bothered me, a like means that you like or agree with the message. If it’s sad, then just let it be sad, life is full of that. What it’s not full of are people who love the truth. And those people need to come forth and let themselves be known. That’s another thing that I have never been shy about.


----------



## MisterMills357

Any Beastie said:


> View attachment 113354


He’s had some BK delivered, girls love that stuff. And those girls don’t want to be shoved into a wood chipper, so they really aim to please.


----------



## Any Beastie

MisterMills357 said:


> If it’s sad, then just let it be sad, life is full of that. What it’s not full of are people who love the truth. And those people need to come forth and let themselves be known.


You have hit the nail on the head my friend. 
Earth has no sorrow that heaven can't heal, but boy getting through earth's sorrows is no riotous fun.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## inceptor

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 113370


Some took that literally and went home. It must be a holiday they missed.

Others cheered knowing they were on the right track.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

inceptor said:


> Some took that literally and went home. It must be a holiday they missed.
> 
> Others cheered knowing they were on the right track.



I actually took that photo and created the meme. My guess is some minimum-wage part-timer made it, not only to indicate there's no Sprite available at this dispenser, but to reference his/her work ethic.


----------



## inceptor

Back Pack Hack said:


> I actually took that photo and created the meme.


Nice job.


----------



## MisterMills357

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 113370


Quote from the AFT site:

The AFT and NEA are committed to the education and well- being of all students, especially those most severely impacted by the pandemic. A new administration provides new opportunities to strengthen public schools to meet this moment and to secure the federal investments necessary to ensure that academic and social and emotional supports are in place for whole child development. Rather than simply trying to return to “normal,” we have an unprecedented opportunity to create the public schools all our students.



https://www.aft.org/sites/default/files/learning_beyond_covid_web.pdf



Sounds great, it’s really too bad that the AFT & NEA haven’t mastered the skill, of teaching students how to spell.
Nor have they taught the skill of how to read, or how to do math; but they’ve done a fine job of inviting kufi wearing Muslims to speak.





__





American Federation of Teachers


American Federation of Teachers public Web site.




www.aft.org





Kufi Picture:


https://i.etsystatic.com/9590307/r/il/d121fc/1956617035/il_1588xN.1956617035_l6sk.jpg


----------



## Megamom134




----------



## User Name

Megamom134 said:


> View attachment 113590


NDSAP was fund by the Americans. And the rest are American thinks to.
Where does the Flue did come from? Fort Detrick!
Thanks Guys...


----------



## inceptor

User Name said:


> Thanks Guys...


Your welcome!


----------



## Tanya49!




----------



## Folklore

Dreams Come True!


----------



## MisterMills357

User Name said:


> NDSAP was fund by the Americans. And the rest are American thinks to.
> Where does the Flue did come from? Fort Detrick!
> Thanks Guys...


The Nazis may have gotten some funding from America, but defeating France took care of any money needs. They had the whole place, and that means, they had all of their treasure too. 

Then the Nazis conquered the rest of Europe, they captured untold wealth. Plus they had all of the conquered land to produce all of the foodstuff and materials, that was needed by Germany, 3 times over.

Hitler was a bigger fool than most because after conquering Europe, he committed virtual suicide, by invading Russia. (Which in turn, led to his actual suicide, when the Russians were a few blocks from his underground lair.)

Fort Detrick is not responsible for any super bug. That place is locked down like an airtight coffin.









Was Coronavirus Developed in Fort Detrick Military Lab in US? Conspiracy Theory Surfaces After China's Claim


Fort Detrick is a US Army Medical Command facility in Maryland, which was opened in 1931.




www.ibtimes.sg


----------



## Any Beastie

Tanya49! said:


> View attachment 113591


SH*T!!!!! Stop scaring me! 
Come on Man!


----------



## Any Beastie

As a Prepper I wait for flavor spots!


----------



## Denton

I think this sums up my thoughts.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Folklore

How to protect yourself from forest ticks


----------



## MisterMills357

Any Beastie said:


> SH*T!!!!! Stop scaring me!
> Come on Man!


Bio Warfare has not been used by America, and it may never be used by us, but China and Russia surely have stockpiles. The problem with using it, is that it is indiscriminate, it cannot be controlled once it is loose.

Another problem is that it will be answered, tit for tat, with bio: or it will be answered with a nuke, if it does enough damage. Any use of NBC can open the door to atomic weapons. (NBC= Nuclear, Biological, and Chemical. That is how the Army classifies them.)


----------



## MisterMills357

Folklore said:


> How to protect yourself from forest ticks


You can use Deep Woods Off (25% DEET) to get pretty good protection from ticks.
I had to mention that, or I would have busted.


----------



## Megamom134




----------



## Any Beastie

MisterMills357 said:


> Bio Warfare has not been used by America, and it may never be used by us, but China and Russia surely have stockpiles. The problem with using it, is that it is indiscriminate, it cannot be controlled once it is loose.


Its being used now alright. Ticks were actually attempted to be used as bio weapons. I personally believe that the vaccine has hydro gels in it which is why it has to be cold stored. I also believe that 5G can make people extremely sick and it was designed by the military to disperse crowds through concentrated heat. Wether either of these count as bio warfare is up to you. My minds made up.


----------



## Folklore

Observe the social distance!


----------



## Tanya49!




----------



## Folklore




----------



## Megamom134




----------



## Megamom134

Just about sums me up.


----------



## Any Beastie

Megamom134 said:


> View attachment 113635
> Just about sums me up.


Good one! LMAO! Reminds me of a funny bumper sticker I saw the other day: Forget the dog, beware the owner.


----------



## Megamom134




----------



## Megamom134




----------



## Megamom134




----------



## Robie

Maybe a repeat...dunno.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Megamom134




----------



## KUSA




----------



## Annie

Not sure it's true, but it is funny.


----------

